# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wie herkent dit? Extreme pijn in spieren

## Kleintje92

Ik ben een meisje van 19 jaar en ik heb al jaren extreem veel last van mijn spieren. In het kort het verhaal: Ik was altijd heel sportief, sportte meerdere keren in de week en mijn conditie was top. Totdat ik rond mijn 14e rugklachten kreeg. Ik dacht dat het 'normaal' was en zocht er niet te veel achter. Totdat de pijn mij te erg belemmerde en ik niet meer kon sporten. Er werd toen een lichte vorm van scoliose geconstateerd, na diverse therapieën leek ik rechter te staan en leek de pijn ook minder te worden. Op mijn 16e kreeg ik pijn in de spieren van mijn bovenbenen, ik dacht dat dit wel weer weg zou trekken, dat was niet het geval. Naast de spierklachten was ik erg vermoeid en sliep ik vaak 's middags wanneer dat kon. Ik ben met deze klachten vrij snel naar de huisarts gegaan die mij doorverwees naar een orthopeed. Er werd een CT-scan gemaakt, maar er was niks afwijkende te zien. De orthopeed wilde mij in eerste instantie niet doorverwijzen maar uiteindelijk ben ik toch bij de kinderarts terecht gekomen. Daar zijn de standaard dingen getest ( bloed, reflex etc.) maar er was opnieuw niks te vinden. De klachten werden steeds erger en naar school gaan was verschrikkelijk. De pijn zat inmiddels in mijn rug, bovenbenen en onderbenen. Ik werd naar een reumatoloog gestuurd, ik had geen reuma maar ik kon een revalidatietraject volgen bij een reumacentrum. Ik volgde diverse therapieën voor een halfjaar, maar dit heeft mij niks opgeleverd. Inmiddels ging ik halve dagen na school en sliep ik in de middag. De neuroloog was de volgende stap, deze heeft alleen de standaard dingen getest en zag geen reden voor verder onderzoek. Ik ging opzoek naar iets nieuws en kwam bij een internist terecht, helaas zonder resultaat. Hierna ben ik op aanraden van de huisarts naar een acupuncturist gegaan, na meerdere behandelingen bleek dat dit voor mij opnieuw niet de oplossing was. Mijn bovenarmen begonnen inmiddels al lichtjes pijn te doen bij inspanningen. Na een tussenpauze van een halfjaar ben ik bij een sportarts terecht gekomen, die een inspanningen test met mij heeft afgenomen, maar daar kon ook geen diagnose worden gesteld. Hierna heb ik een EMG onderzoek gehad, maar zonder resultaat. 

Wat zijn mijn klachten?
Spierverkrampingen, zware spierpijn, soms voelt het als verzuring. Wanneer ik zit krijg ik al veel pijn in mijn benen, het lijkt dan te verstijven en te verkrampen. Lopen is moeizaam, het lijkt net alsof mijn spieren naar beneden getrokken worden, dat klinkt raar, maar zo voelt het. Lange afstanden lopen is voor mij geen optie, af en zwiept mijn rechterbeen naar de buitenkant. Lang zitten lukt niet, dan krijg ik enorm veel pijn in de spieren in mijn bovenbenen. Met lopen heb ik meer last van mijn onderbenen(kuiten, scheenbeen, knieën, en zelfs mijn voeten en tenen.' Wanneer ik mij inspan komt de pijn en wordt het alleen maar erger. Zo is bijvoorbeeld een computerspelletje spelen al te zwaar voor mij. Door de pijn raak ik weer erg vermoeid en vallen mijn ogen haast dicht en word ik een klein beetje duizelig. De pijn in mijn armen lijkt ook steeds erger te worden, soms heb ik een korte verkramping in mijn arm. Ik kan geen zware dingen tillen, of potjes openkrijgen, en zeker niet handelingen verrichten waarbij ik mijn arm omhoog moet houden, dan verkrampt mijn arm gelijk en wordt hij heel zwaar. Wanneer ik 's ochtends wakker word is de pijn al behoorlijk erg, zijn mijn spieren erg stijf en ben ik nog steeds moe. De laatste paar maanden heb ik ook last van duizeligheid, misschien door de vermoeidheid?

Ik kan door deze klachten heel veel activiteiten niet meer doen, en kan ik waarschijnlijk na mijn opleiding niet meer verder studeren. Ik zou heel graag willen weten waar de pijn/verkramping vandaan komt. ik begin wanhopig te worden, dus ik hoop dat iemand zich in mijn verhaal herkent, en wellicht een oplossing weet!

alvast bedankt!

----------

